# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey1.0.0.0008 World's 1st Samsung Cdma 4.3 & 4.4.2 Meid Repair & Much Much more

## mohamed73

*What's new?*   *Added Samsung cdma device 4.3,4.4.2 MEID read,write,repair support. World first.**Added Auto Vendor id update for android.(Tick on ADBUSB and scan port will update vendor id.) World first.**Added Fastboot format option.**Improved Blink repair is now ADB FORMAT.**Improved efs reset will collect more data and save to backup folder for future check.**Improved ANDROID ADB work style for MTK,ALLWINNER,SAMSUNG.**Improved comport work.30% faster then old version.**Improved GUI.**Improved SCARD work.* *Videos:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Official Website:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Official Download Area:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us @ Twitter:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *=============================================
Post 100 Successful Posts and Get ONE GcProKey For Free !!
=============================================
Post 50 Successful Posts Which Other All Devices Failed & GcProKey Success and Get ONE GcProKey For Free !!
==================================================  ================================*

----------

